# Naturalized citizen's stepson



## NeJammer (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife is a naturalized citizen of Germany. She has an unmarried son who is 25 years old living in the Philippines. Is it possible to bring her son to Germany and get him a work permit and/ or citizenship? The child was not born of German parents. My wife was a Filipina at the time, so right now he is a Filipine citizen. She got naturalized after her son was born.:confused2:


----------

